# Mid 80's mongoose california



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 10, 2020)

I have been restoring old bikes mostly schwinns when my brother in law brought me his old whip. I think he likes it more then when he was a kid


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautiful ride!


----------

